# New Guy - Alberta Canada!



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi There!

New guy from Alberta! Not new to the whole smoked meat thing but new to building my own smoker. Hence I figured a better register and introduce myself if I expect to get a little info and add what I can to the community.

A bit of background info. Grew up on a good size mixed farm in Saskatchewan. We always made our own sausage, bacons and hams. Old school wood smoke house from the 1950s, with a wood stove inside on the dirt floor. Sit's about 10' X 6" by about 7' inside. I'll post some pics at some point. It's since been insulted inside about 10 years ago, and we can get it up now over 200 to do a brisket. But she's 100% serious old school. Sausage recipes are old German recipes passed down. Family typically would do Brauts, Ring Bologna, Summer Sausage, Landjaeger and always some bacons and hams. Big family and extended family so batches were typically 300 lbs plus. Most I've been apart of was when one extended weekend we did 1200 lbs in a shot. (a couple pigs from a neighbour and brought in a dry cow or something as I recall, way too much work!)

Will also do any game during this time if some family member happens to have shot a deer or moose or elk during hunting season...........  

Now fast forward to today, I'm a mid 40s Mechanical Engineering living in the big city (Calgary) with a family that likes their meat! Folks are now in the their mid 70's but still living on the farm and still making sausage & bacons each year with the family that's still out there. But being 8 hrs away, I no longer typically head out for it, so I have setup with some good kit to do it on my own. Last batch I did about a year ago was about 120 lbs.

But this is where I hope to get some help and advice. For smoking I use my pitboss grill and pitboss upright smoker (don't have both models info off hand, but will dig that up) They get the job done but just barely. So I'd like to build a smoker (3' X 4' X 7') to take over the smoking duties........... have some ideas, but not a full design, but starting the build this weekend! .......... so that's where it's at. I'll post a new thread in the build section as I get rolling.........

Thanks & looking forward to being part of the community!


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Old smoke house still ticking away......


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Summer Sausage going...........


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

And a big ol full prime rib we did this summer off one of our Angus steers cooking away......
	

		
			
		

		
	







In the smoker!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Some great pics of the smokehouse!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Very cool set up. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Very cool pictures!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome, from California. I can small that olde school smokehouse from here and it’s wonderful!


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks guys! And ya I can smell it too, but I can't get the same smoke out of any of my pellet grills. We typically use wild willow in the stove. Works really well for the sausages and bacons, but a bit stronger. If we're actually cooking something though, we have a few old maple trees in that we'll use instead. A bit milder but really nice.


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Dad getting it ready for some summer time cooking of the Prime rib






Some Brauts after smoking.......





And some Ring Bologna.....


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky. Nice smokehouse!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome from Texas.  Great pictures.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 9, 2022)

WOW! Great looking smoke house. Look forward to your posts and pics. Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome to the Forum--you'll love it here.  Whatever you ask, you'll get answers and help.  It's just that kind of place.
Born and raised a Stubble Jumper, but I've been living in Alberta for the last 46 years.  I'm about 3 1/2 hours from Calgary--just outside of Drayton Valley.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Great pictures and that' a lot of Brats, Bologna  etc

Keep it coming


----------



## Kawibunga (Feb 9, 2022)

The amount of sausage we'd do is directly proportional to the size of the extended family! When you have 6 other siblings and other relates that contribute, the batches would get pretty big. They did a bigger one out there before Xmas of about 650 lbs............... But at least they've upgraded to heavy duty grinder and stuffer and mixer over the years! And as others have commented, this really does feel like a friendly place with a whole bunch of people willing to help out!......... Now off to the DIY Smoke House section to start a new thread!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !
Great pics and that's a lot of goodness right there  !

Keith


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Feb 12, 2022)

Welcome, from Louisiana. Hell of a smoke house my friend.


----------



## donny88 (Apr 5, 2022)

Where abouts in Sask? I'm originally from small town sw Sask close to AB border now i live in AB


----------



## Kawibunga (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey Donny, East Central SK, straight east of Humboldt about 25 minutes, another small town about 900 people. That's where the big ol smoker pics are from. Folks & family still using it out there on the farm....... Did hunt for Muley's just NE of Medicine Hat this fall though and worked in the area before. More on the AB side though...... spend a week as well each summer out at Buffalo Pound as well, so get relatively in the neighbourhood :)


----------

